
WantRemoteJob: Burning $6K Building a Failed Job Board - nicoserdeir
https://www.failory.com/interview/wantremotejob
======
PaulHoule
Yep, the bogus job listings killed this one.

It is amazing how New York State's job board is crammed with Java programming
jobs in Syracuse that are really C++ jobs in Atlanta, etc.

